# Getting Married in Malaysia



## booboo08 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi there.
My Fiance and I was planning o get Marry in Malaysia. Does anyone know the procedure to get all things done or there is any website that could look at up. That'll be great.. Thankyou...


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

What are your nationalities, which state, your work/tourist status and are both under/over 21?


----------



## booboo08 (Aug 1, 2012)

We'r both Philippine Citizen and working abroad. I am permanent residence of Canada and my fiance is a worker in Saudi Arabia. We are over 21yrs old..


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Do you have a work pass? Are you in Malaysia now?


----------



## booboo08 (Aug 1, 2012)

Well.. Im Filipino citizen. A Permanent Resident of Canada and Im still holding a Philippine passport. One of our requirements is I have to have a certificate of "No Impediment" since Divorce is not recognize in the Philippines, i cant get my certificate there. So I dont where to get that record of "no impediment" ;( im really curioua..


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

certificate of "No Impediment"

Without legally divorced or an annulment, there is no means of receiving certificate of "No Impediment".


----------



## booboo08 (Aug 1, 2012)

That's what I thought too. If divorce/annul, they need to see an authenticated certificate + the no impidement certi!
Very confusing where to get it.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

If divorce/annul, you can obtain the certificate from Ministry of foreign Affairs in your country


----------

